# Hard drive - Welcome Powering Up



## kxlee (Jan 1, 2008)

I have read several threads referring to hard drive failure, hard drive checking, etc.
I have a series 2 and it has run consistently for a few years..just recently it started the Welcome Powering up, eventually gets to Almost there and will then start all over again.
Unfortunately my PC skills are lacking to the point where I feel like I would screw up the hard drive more than it already is or worse I would screw up my own PC by trying to hook up the removed TIVO hard drive to check something I know nothing about.
I think I know the answer but will ask anyway; is there a way for me to salvage any programs that are currently on the Tivo? I have a few news clips that include interviews with my fiancee and would like to keep them if possible.
I have tried selecting the "Pause" button when the light on the Tivo turns from Green to Amber (this took about a minute or so but it finally changed for a split second), I received two Amber lights and selected 57. Tivo still hits "powering up" then "almost there" and then reboot. I have shut the Tivo down for 24-hours and plugged back in...same thing. I have let it run for the last three days hoping it might correct itself but nothing has happened.

Any suggestions? I am sure a hard drive replacement is in order or should I just buy a new Tivo, they seem fairly priced now. I have three Tivos operating, the second oldest is the one on the blink.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

One thing that can be tried is to pull the drive and run manufacturer diagnostics. sometimes that repairs a bad sector on the drive. Spinrite has also been used, but this is expensive. 

The advantage of a hard drive replacement is that you can increase your capacity.


----------



## kxlee (Jan 1, 2008)

Just open the Tivo, pull the drive and then....? Do I hook it up to my laptop or desktop that has the mfg diag loaded? What kind of cable do I need to hook from my PC to the Tivo hard drive?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Best thing is to connect it to the PATA drive cable in a desktop. You should get the manufacturer diags that can be booted from a CD. You can disconnect the Windows drive for the test.


----------

